# Average age in a VW driver ?????



## elgo (Feb 25, 2003)

Im just curious of how old r VW drivers


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

im 18, bought the ol GTI when i was at the stupid age of 17, probably should have just kept my other car it ran just fine and dandy, damn VW comercials why must they talk so loud to me







oh well the way i figure it, since i bought it when i had no other responsibilites and it will be payed off when i am still pretty young i now dont have to worry about buying a car when i get out of college which saves some strees and money so i guess it wasnt so stupid after all, i just wish it wasnt 22k$ and like 26k$ after interest


----------



## NGUSPEED (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

Im 20 now. I just bought my first Vee Dub GTI. My famliy currently has a Golf in it also. My mom and dad owned an MKI Passat and MK II Jetta. I owned an Accord Coupe as my first car. I love all cars in general. Props to Vee Dubs, Hondas, Nissan, European, Asian, Domestic cars all over.


----------



## Passetta00 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (NGUSPEED)*

16, but almost 17


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (Passetta00)*

retarded


----------



## Jetta2.show (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (vr6pilot)*

I am 32







Probably the poorest VeeDubber on the Vortex....I look at all these youngins being able to buy 1.8T's and VR6's







....and I can barely afford my 2.0L


----------



## BrightGreenB5 (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (INSANE808JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INSANE808JETTA* »_I look at all these youngins being able to buy 1.8T's and VR6's







....and I can barely afford my 2.0L









You mean the *parents* of us youngins being able to buy us 1.8T's and VR6's.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

In some business magazine, I read that the average age of US buyers of some VW models (probably Golf, GTI, and Jetta) was in the high 30s, among the youngest in the industry.


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (tjl)*

I've been delivering tofu to a hotel since I was 14. I learned how to drive better then all of you. Muahahahaha..........watching too much initial D







I'm 18


----------



## Letsgopens13 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (j.Connor)*

I'm 20


----------



## RyanDice (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

I'm 25 and drive a Jetta TDI, my Mom is 55 and drives the Jetta TDI, and my 80 Grandma drives a 83 diesel rabbit. So as you can see that is quite a range of ages. We have 6 VW's in my family.


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

I'm 47. My first car (bought in 1973) was a 1970 red beetle 4-speed. I learned to drive a stick shift with it. That was my only VW until 11-01 when I bought my 2001.5 Passat V6 GLS. I am hoping to buy a Touareg, after my current 97 Malibu dies (my 19-year old daughter and 17-year old son should be moved out by then







) After the Touareg is paid off, I hope to be able to buy a Phaeton, or whatever else compares to it.


----------



## Geijn (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (Passat2001_5lover)*

Wasn't there a post recently about the avg age being 37 or something, which was due to some creative insurance; ie youngsters driving vw's on parent's insurance?


----------



## nonenthusiast (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (Geijn)*

What you are actually going to get on this poll is the average age of VW Vortex members who own VW's and answer polls. Not that scientific. But, it is well-known that VW has the youngest, or one of the youngest demographics out there which is a very desireable position to be in. Especially in America. People want to be young, think young, be "cool" and "hip" so a 20-29 demographic is the gold standard with car companies, you really want a piece of that segment because you get the "coolness" factor combined with customers who may remain loyal to the brand and buy more expensive models and they get older and earn more.
VW's clever ad campaigns play no small part in all that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

Ahhhh, jeez, you young'uns are sooo funny. I got my first driver's license in Mission, Texas, in 1965, at the tender age of fourteen and three days... and have been driving ever since. Yup, I'm 52 (creeeak!)







. First Beetle: '70 Type I, Second: My beloved '72 Convertible (drove it off the showroom floor, kept it forever, almost). Third: Our NBC...


----------



## Dissident (Jul 2, 2003)

Bought my 2k3 gti two weeks ago and i'm 19 this is my third vehicle in the three years i've been driving. I went through a nissan truck, and a Ford Ranger. The Ranger left me with a bad taste for american cars so i bought a VeeDub. I'm loving every minute of it.


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

im 17 now and i have an 86 gti and 2 superbeetles my dad has a 68 baja a 69 beetle and 75 beetle that has front damage so its a baja project my older sister has a 74 beetle and a 93 passat vr6 were a vw family here ive liked them since before i could say the word and this year i have converted my 2 best friends over to vw lovers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







i bought my first beetle when i was 13 and i plan on owning many many more so keep on dubbin


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (86_gti_8v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








1969 I bought my first vw at 19. A 1960 panel delivery. Nothing but fun. Load up a few boards and a few bros and off we'd go, slowly to the beach.







10 dubs later.


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm 19. First car I ever drove was a VW, when I was 14. I used to drive it around the neighborhood all the time, by myself, when my parents were gone. It was my sisters car, and she didn't mind, because I learned fast on a 5-speed. Anyway, one day while my dad was at work, and my mom and sister were at the movie theater, I went beyond my neighborhood, and for some reason, I kept going. I ended up at the mall, and I was turning around in the parking lot to go home, and they spotted me. BUSSSSTED! lol
I still don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## rotarykid (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

I bought my first VW diesel in 1983 , I've owned many different types of diesels . Toyota's , Nissan's , Volvo's , Audi's . I've worked on many different types of engines from boat engines to motorcycle engines , and one thing that I can say with confidence is that an import like Toyota or Honda Gassers are better built than any domestic gass or diesel engine . Imports are designed to last 5 to 10 times the life spand of a cheap Domestic vehical . I have a friend with 11 year old Mitsubishi that Grenaded last week . If this had been a Toyota or Honda Or even a VW this never woulld have happened . Those few thousand dollars at the start price show up in quality years down the road . I've owned two Toyota Celica's that had more than 500,000 miles when I sold them , & one of them made the 1,000,000 mile point on the origional engine after I sold it . This is quality !!!!!!!! Look around you see any 10 year old Escorts or Cavaliers or Lebarrons , still in one piece or still running ????????????? I have a 1985 Jetta TD with 600,000+ on it and still driving every day , good & working factory AC/ PW's/PL's/PS/Sunroof/ & still had the origional clutch @ 524,000miles when I replaced it with a 1994 Canadian Eco-Diesel & 5 spd Trans . These cars will last almost forever if properly maintained . Nothing coming out of Detroit can hardly last 6 years without a complete rebuild ( of the entire Car !!!) . I heard on the radio today a 2003 Kia new price of around $6,000 ????( With a 10year/100,000 mile warenty , a warenty that only covers parts that don't break ) . So within three years you will owe $3,000 on a car worth barely $1,000 & The car will be lucky if they are not in the trash can within 3 years . But the funny thing is that it is better built than the cheap Chevy , Ford , or Chrysler . I remember when new Hyndas (not sure how to spell it ) sold new for $3,500 . Within two years most of the engines were flying apart or burning gallons of oil , but that was right on parr for a cheap a Chevy , Ford , or Chrysler for $5,000 ($8,500) more than the Korean car ??? This is why Toyota out sells the so called "US big three" 10 cars to 1 . It is still common to see a 20 or 25 year old import going down the highway . Just try to find a 6 year old domestic . This is the reason I drive VW's & will continue to drive VW's .


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

23


----------



## vws2bad (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (MiaGTI_118T)*

i did fall into the 20-29 age bracket until last week


----------



## 89'16v1.8Gli (Jun 5, 2003)

ummmm still 29 for second year!!


----------



## mybabyjetta97vr6 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (89'16v1.8Gli)*

44 a better time to appriciate some fun things in life .....oh yes could've spent more and gotten more ....but this is all mine.


----------



## VwStucha (May 26, 2003)

I am 24 now and when I was 16, the first vw was a 72 bug, then 86 Cab, 87 rocco 8 valve, 85 GTI, 88 GLI jetta (1st 16v : ) 97 Golf Trek, 87 Quantium, 87 16v Roccco, 88 AUDI 5000S, 88 16v Rocco (parts Car) I still have the 97 Golf that is my current project LOADS OF PARTS!! My garage is a CHOP SHOP!!


----------



## aligatah (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

I'm 32 and just bought my fourth VW. I was 17 when I got my first, an '88 Fox.


----------



## vr6l6rv (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (aligatah)*

You can't do a poll on the internet like this. Not all old folks know about this forum.
BTW 21 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 87JettaKid (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (vr6l6rv)*

19


----------



## DiabloGT (Jul 24, 2003)

i'm 20 years old and i have a VW PolO 9n 1.6


----------



## Teets (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re:*

19, but i've wanted a jetta since i was 15... finally got it for my 18th birthday







... and i love how the choice "100+" has 1 vote... and its still 0% of the overall ranking...


----------



## quasil (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

30 and on my fourth Jetta, can't break the habit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Platinum03 (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (quasil)*

19, Bought my first car... the jetta


----------



## marcv125 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (INSANE808JETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INSANE808JETTA* »_I am 32







Probably the poorest VeeDubber on the Vortex....I look at all these youngins being able to buy 1.8T's and VR6's







....and I can barely afford my 2.0L









well ok im 18 and have a 20th ann GTI ... how do i afford this...working 50 hours a week and not spending a penny on anyhting else other than insurance and car payment...







ehh might as well do it b4 i get married...


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

I think dead folks continue to age, so someone want to answer for them?


----------



## BIO BUG (Jul 4, 2003)

I'm 65 and my 2000 TDI Beetle is the best VW yet!


----------



## mia~R32~love (Jul 29, 2003)

well...I'm 18, and don't have one yet. but I'm thinking that I will once I'm in my mid 20's. I don't have "daddy's $$" to buy me everything I want, and I have to pay my bill some how, so the car will have to wait until I can afford it. well...also the R32 isn't in NA yet


----------



## CaptainTeaBag (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (mia~R32~love)*

I am 16 and loving my Getta


----------



## GTI2620 (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (CaptainTeaBag)*

I am 24. Just got my first VW. and i love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DieselDemon (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (GTI2620)*

Im 85 years old and still rollin in a vdub. 
Why... the first time I'd seen a vw was when I was fighting the war in germany and we were about to destroy the factory but thank jetta we didn't.!


_Modified by DieselDemon at 6:09 AM 7-31-2003_


----------



## mshoak (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (DieselDemon)*

I'm 28 and purchased a new Passat last month. My wife was jealous and her car happened to die ('98 Toyota Camry with only 72,000 miles needing $3,000 worth of repairs--but that's another story







) Anyway, we traded in the Camry and she is now driving a brand new Jetta. The new cars are our first VW's and we love them. No more Japanese cars for us.


----------



## 95jettamk3 (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (mshoak)*

19 first car 91.5 gti g60 syncro in europe,i stayed with the dub im dyin with one


----------



## HValleG (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (95jettamk3)*

I bought "my" first VW 5 years a go at 24 but after that we have 4 VW´s in the family 3 bug´s and 1 Brazilia , learn to drive in one of this bug´s


----------



## fedaykin (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

i'm 30 now







(just last week) and i have had only vw's in my family. the first car my dad had was a type 412 red vw station wagen. and still has it at home under a tarp being restored


----------



## Al (Jul 21, 1999)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (fedaykin)*

48. I've worked on or owned just about everything since the 73 Super Beetle. It's cool to see you punks take an interest in older cars. Learning to fix your car and drive it forever will save you a FORTUNE. Happy Motoring!


----------



## EagleEye (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

i am currently 17 and bought my first vdub (97 GTI VR6) as a sixteen year old, and i am LOVING it, i won't change to any other car


----------



## Darren_1303 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

I'm 20. I got my first VW when I was 15 (still have it, a 74 Super Beetle - SUPER COOL). 
I'm about to buy a Corrado SLC...
My Dad is 50something anda 98 New Beetle...


----------



## JustinB Duu (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (Darren_1303)*

I am 24 now and I've had 8 vw's some were road racing cars some were stock and some were just street cars that were definatly wolves in sheepskin either way I currently just got rid of my 81 caddy 16v my sister has a mk4 jetta vr6 my dad has an 84 scirocco


----------



## finn.boy.matti (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (INSANE808JETTA)*

Hey I'm 31 for what little that's worth and educated formally as a designer....yet I've still got the one and only car I've EVER had of my own since post-highschool, an '86 Wolfsburg cabby. Should've really been a CADDY as I sure used it as a quasi pick-up hauling half sheets of plywood, aluminum, you name it during my studies as an ID major up in Bellingham, WA. Now I'm FINALLY getting around to replacing the top/headliner/pad after it has been disintegrating before my eyes as fast as my exhaust system. 
Yeah at one time earlier in my youngish life, I too was into all the trick aftermarket bits, though I put the money to other needs. Now I really don't have much interest in swapping engines, huge wheels, etc. I used to be such a car freak....now it's like "what's the point??" Of course dealing with the lousy economy here in Washington State makes it tough to find any decent paying work to even keep up with the "typical" repairs...
Mine is a love/hate relationship with my cabby...I hate the fact that I get more depressed with every little ding/dent/blemish that I see, and at times think about how nice it would be to comfortably afford a new car, yet I think of all the fun I had (and once I get the replacement top installed) hope to have again, and am glad I still have the cabby.
Matti


----------



## munich1 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (finn.boy.matti)*

I am 46 and on my 2nd VW. I had a brand new 1979 Scirocco which was a blast to drive. I still have the original owners manual. I am basically reliving my 20's through my Jetta GL. Most Jetta III drivers I see are half my age.


----------



## RatBug (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (munich1)*

I'm 23 and have had VWs since I was 17. In the age of 18 I got my drivers license, and since then I've had atleast 2 VW's at same time. And I work with VW's as well, so I'll never buy any other car than a VW (or audi, skoda or seat)...
And all cars I've paid myself. I hate when daddy buys a car to his son/daughter. People should learn the value of work and money when they are kids. If you get everything you want, there is something going wrong!
OK, maybe you have to let daddy buy you a car 'cause you get drivers license at age of 16 in US (noone usually has the money to buy a car at that age), but I think it's still wrong (especially when you get a touareg or some other high-priced vehicle).


----------



## dubzero (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

I'm 29. Man, next year is going to be rough.








Driving my dub makes it all better, at least, for awhile.


----------



## ipredator (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (dubzero)*

I'm 16 now. When I was 15 I bought an A2 jetta coupe from the junkyard, and fixed it up so I would have a car to learn how to drive on. Two months ago I sold it and bought my rabbit. I payed for it with my own money which is why its such a pos.


----------



## Krystal (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (ipredator)*

I will be 20 in October, and I have been driving my Jetta since I was 16. My older sis (Rock Chip) got me into VW's, and I plan on owning many more in the future.


----------



## Blue_Bug (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (INSANE808JETTA)*

Im 20, and last year fixed up my '73 Super Bug...and id have to say that I am the poorest one here, ha ha ha....oh well....fun cars, love em lots! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (Blue_Bug)*

I am 18, I just bought my first car, 98 Golf, under 2 months ago.
Perhaps I should have waited until I could afford it








So now I'm $2K in the hole








But I'll be drivin it until it dies, hopefully not for 10 years or so!


----------



## MakeLuv2aDub (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

I'm 22, what else is a cute girl supposed to be drivin???


----------



## Davezilla (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm 16 and I have a '03 Silver Beetle. From a recent study I read, VW is the second most popular mfg. amongst young people today. Numero uno was Honda. (blech....) Oh well, we'll get there eventually once the Civic goes out of style. :-D


----------



## Fahrvergnugen_Jaceb (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Davezilla)*

I am a future VeeDubber...I am only 12 almost 13. I am gonna get a VW and stay with VW's. I wanna get a syncro Golf...My dad has taught me a lot of what I know about VW's..I forgot what his user-name is here.


----------



## 03jetta4me-soon (Sep 6, 2003)

*Soon to be...*

I'm 17. I currently own a 1997 Malibu (POS!!!!) that I PAY FOR. I have wanted a new VW since I was 14, when my stepmom got her 99 Passat GLS 1.8t 5-speed. I never got to drive that car, and yet I still loved it! I'm currently trying to sell my Bu so I can get a 2003 Jetta GL 2.slow 5-speed. I really hate when parents buy their kids cars...in my oppinion, they'll never learn responsibility or learn it late in life. To afford a Jetta, I have 2 jobs and am a senior in high school. I pray that I never have any problems with that car. I have a ton with my Bu














and it totally spoiled the whole American car thing for me...oh well.
Jeremy


----------



## DonnyGLX (Jul 18, 2003)

I am 19 for another month. Bought My '96 Jetta GLX about 3 months ago, payed for it in full with my own money that just happened to get deposited into my account (thank you Air Force) Watched what my friend nciscott did with his gti and once I had some money went out and got my first VW


----------



## jettachick2003 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

I am 23 and own a 2003 vw jetta....bright tornando red.....I love it!


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

fogot to lock the poll ehh?


----------



## jettachick2003 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (Jetta2NR)*

My cousin just got a red 95 Passat and she loves it. I am trying to get my mother to switch from her Chrysler Mini Van to a VW...so far no luck but still working on her.
I am looking into getting a second VW for myself, an older one would be perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 90GreenG60 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (jettachick2003)*

19 and have owned 5 vws. '84 Jetta GLI, '88 GTI 16V, 2 '90 Corrado G60s and a '92 Corrado SLC.


----------



## Turbo-S (Oct 7, 2002)

34, and yes I still play rugby


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo-S)*

18


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Hey Turbo-S i'm a rugby player too! ain't it just the best sport goin'??
I'm 18. First car was a 91 civic Si which i just loved and noted taht everything was payed for out of my pocketbook!! i work more then any person my age lol. anyways i was new to the scene and tint, rims, muffler things like that was what i did and didn't realize my true outlook on cars. anywho that got stolen and i bought a 93 civic si coupe. well that was it, fell in love with that car and realized that honda's are awesome machine's. i got a taste for cars now and put projectors on it, did serious motor work, lowered it on eibach's 1 1/4" with koni red's nothing went spared. not more then 5 weeks ago i was involved in an accident with a drunk driver and my baby was destroyed. Now i own an 86 GLi for parts, an 87 GTi that i'm fully restoring with an aeb powerplant and a 91 civic h/b that i'm driving as a beater (traded it for my dc header off the si) couldn't say no.


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: (Deuce34)*

16 , worked for 3 years mowing lawns and saved all my money to get my 16v rocc0 for $900 now i m broke and no money for gas. oh well i can atleast stare at it all day


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (scottyrocco16vDUB)*

im 15 and had tons of vws 
im in the proces of getting a caddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RED1990GL (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

On VW #2, Age: 21 going on 30. well I feel old.


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (BIO BUG)*

32, been drivin Vw's since I was 22


----------



## ggjag88 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (DrivinAJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrivinAJetta* »_
You mean the *parents* of us youngins being able to buy us 1.8T's and VR6's.









big up. i'm 20, and my dad bought me my gti. and the car before that.


----------



## iross2k3 (Feb 7, 2003)

I just turned 18 a week ago!!! hooray!!


----------



## jmorriss (May 11, 2001)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

The average age of VW drivers is 43. Mitsu is the only brand that is younger at 39. (This is based on J.D. Powers market research, which collects data based on actual sales.) That may sound old, but for most brands the average age is in the upper 50's.
Your poll will be woefully skewed, and tell you only the average age of the people on this site. Since most of the people on this site are VW enthusiasts, and probably tuners, you could project 80%+ males, mostly under 30.


_Modified by jmorriss at 5:16 PM 10-20-2003_


----------



## rotarykid (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (jmorriss)*

I can think of a 74 years old , a 76 year old , a 78 year old & a 55 years old . All with 99 & 00 TDI's . What does that do for the numbers ??


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (89'16v1.8Gli)*

way to go!!
i'll be 29 for the 3rd straight year starting the week b4 Xmas!!


----------



## blackmagicgti397 (Aug 6, 2003)

im 20 i bought a black 20th anniversary about four months ago best investment ever.


----------



## quantum_chazztizer (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (blackmagicgti397)*

i'm 15 and had a Quantum waiting for me to mature. But things dont always go the way you planned, and i'm quantumless and VW-less. Love hurts guys. love hurts.


----------



## andrew16 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

I'm 16 and drive a 93 corrado slc.(best car ever)


----------



## quantum_chazztizer (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (andrew16)*

how'd u get a hold of that? parents car? it sounds amazing try to get some pics if u can cause i'm lookin into corrados


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (quantum_chazztizer)*

19, soon 2 be 20 
1st car 1980 Rabbit 4speed. Learned how to drive stick in that thing... also learned how to smoke lexuses








2nd car 1985 Cariolet 5speed. Still running STRONG and looking sexy (the OTHER drifting car







)
3rd car 1987 Scirocco 16v 5speed. Current project of death because theres always another g**d*** problem














(2-0 for me against a 2002 grand AM







)
"other car": 1985 Buik v6 (monster machine of death that's equivilant to a tank)


----------



## jmorriss (May 11, 2001)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (the_mad_rabbit)*

Dude, you've been through a bunch of cars! What's up with that? And PLEASE tell me that your "other car" isn't a turbo-intercooled Grand National or Regal T-Type.


----------



## vdubber03 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (jmorriss)*

19 and just bought my first VW. It's a 2003 Golf GL(my third car owned though).








It's honestly the best car I've ever owned! I've since joined the Uberwagen VW Club of Winnipeg Manitoba (Canada) and become really involved in Volkswagens.
I have a three year goal to get an Old Beatle and fix it up, paint it all nice and black. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Best Car Ever.


----------



## VwVixEn98 (Oct 10, 2002)

well lets see.... when i turned 16 my dad bought me a new civc
........ i drove it for a week, and then didnt want to be seen in it..
for my 18th bday my mom got me a 98 jetta gls (starting down the right path)........... and now... a few months before i turn 20 she upgraded me to a 20th ae GTI







im soooo madly in love with it....... i will always own a VW


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (jmorriss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmorriss* »_And PLEASE tell me that your "other car" isn't a turbo-intercooled Grand National or Regal T-Type.

LOL, like i said... 85 buic V6 monster of death that weighs as much as a tank... nice for cruising tho *caresses the cruise-control switch*






















Oh shizz, forgot to mention the current OTHER project of death.... the 85 rocco (in pieces, currently going through brain surgery). 
I go throught so many VW's because they always break up with me


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

Unlike the other yougins here, I'm 17 and my parents said you need a car. Have this 92 Jetta Turbo Diesel with almost 400 000km on it, and a rust hole in the back doors, which don't open by the way. P.S, there is almost an inch of water flooding the back seat area. I couldn't be happier, to be honest, because I love these cars and I don't care if it has a few problems it's going to get me to college and back!! Yes, I do have to pay about $500 (CDN) for the work that was done (deck, bra, brakes) and I haven't paid it off, so it's really not my car, but it is! Anyways.. I LOVE THE CAR!! Anyone know the top speed for one of these pigs?????


----------



## rotarykid (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (92jettaturbodiesel)*

97 mph on US & Candian 1.6L Turbodiesel , 91 mph on later model 1.6L non-turbo , 89 mph on the US version 1.6L Eco-Diesel all USA Jetta figures . You can convert to kph


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

Sweet. Thanks man.


----------



## MarkE (Nov 4, 2003)

28 yrs old. Had a 1977 MK1 rabbit GTi, 1980 MK1 rabbit convertible, 1984 MK1 jetta, and a 1988 Fox GL.
Have a 1988 cabriolet now and in the works of buying a new jetta wolfsburg 1.8T.
I won't even bother to mention the other makes & models I've owned.


----------



## laceknitter2 (Sep 14, 2003)

First car was Karmann Ghia, I believe, it was winter of 1962. It was followed by Bugs, Super Bugs, & Sciroccos. Today, it is my last VW, '92 Corrado VR6 29K. They haven't created one I liked since the Corrado. Over 40 years of VW's. Lace


----------



## 91vwfoxfury (Nov 17, 2003)

Im 16. I was fortunate enough to get a fox for my first car, and I plan on driving it for years to come.: )


----------



## aero03 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

I had a couple of vw's in my household. I am in the 20-29 range. I had an '86,'90. and a '91 Jetta. They were all good cars. I would get another volkswagen in the future though.


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

turn 34 next month.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (traffic)*

Yay Im part of the majority....21 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeReihenmotor6 (Jan 28, 2000)

*Re: (Cluemanti)*

46
Do I win anything?


----------



## 80020vr6 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: (VeeReihenmotor6)*

I've been driving vw's since I was 17, I'm 31 now so that make me 25.7 years old.
85 Gti, 79 scirocco, 84 jetta, 96 Gti 2.0, 98 Gti vr6, 87 jetta, 92 Gti and a 20th. ae GTI. Not in that order, but you get the idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTVW (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

I guess I'm one of those "old guys" now 39. When did that happen?
I was in the VW Store around the time of my wedding anniversary talking with my usual sales person about stuff (she's a friend of the family). Their newest sales person comes up and asks what year I was married. I said "1985." She says "Oh, cool that's the same year I was born." I'm thinking there's NO WAY I'm old enough to be this woman's father










_Modified by CTVW at 8:57 PM 12-9-2003_


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

16-19 right her








and im 18 in 22 days


----------



## tgil (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Average age in a VW driver ????? (elgo)*

I'm 53. my first VW was a 63 Karmann Ghia that my Dad gave me when I was 18. At 20 I bought a new 71 super beetle that I still have and just had restored. My regular car is a 2000 5 speed VR6 Jetta


----------



## RUSH Geddy Alex Neil (Nov 1, 2002)

*I'm a FOSSIL!*

I am 42 (and a half), and an avid VW enthusiast! I used to live in New Jersey, where I grew up, and have fond memories of living 2 blocks away from, at the time, the U.S. Headquarters for VW of America (before they went to Michigan). VWoA was indeed headquartered in Englewood Cliffs, NJ, and my buddies and I used to climb the low parking lot fence there to look at new models that were unreleased yet, and we took some 'spy shots' of some cars for our own 'consumption', around the time Scirocco's and Rabbit's were becoming popular!


----------

